# Hunting Yotes in WESTERN Washington State - Suggestions?



## bovfam (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello,

I am totally new to this board, but I have been reading some of the posts in the Coyote/Varmint Forum.

I have a few questions:

1) Does anyone know of a good area in WESTERN Washington State to hunt coyotes?

2) Can anyone suggest any other websites or links that would help me out in finding a place?

I am new to coyote hunting and appreciate any help you can give me in regards to the above questions...!

Aim True! :sniper:


----------



## Pogo (Oct 26, 2007)

Yea, here is a suggestion. Go east, young man.... :-?

Sorry, not what you wanted to hear I know, but I've tried that kinda area before with poor, poor results. I'm not saying it can't be done, just I couldn't. I'm so used to high elev, open sagebrush and open ag lands. Trees and cover confuse me, and it never gets cold there so coyotes act different without the cold and snow.

I've gone with a friend in the Willamette Valley in Western, OR and we did get a few dogs there. We used the huge open grass seed fields and called from the middle towards the creeks and treelines and whacked a few. Might see if you can find something similar, or drive east.


----------

